# I'm now watching 24. I want to watch all of it.



## paolo (Feb 23, 2012)

I've started where I left off. Season 4.

Characters scroll past in a window on a PC.

"It looks like someone's trying to corrupt the internet"

Please tell me it's not this shit. I mean, it wasn't, back then, was it?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 23, 2012)

Dunno...I've decided I should have a go, but the torrents 60gb and taking a little while.


----------



## paolo (Feb 23, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Dunno...I've decided I should have a go, but the torrents 60gb and taking a little while.


 
You might be on the same torrent as I am. It's a slow one.


----------



## belboid (Feb 23, 2012)

Only on series 4?  It gets worse.  Then gets even worse.  Then picks up a tiny little bit.  But is still annoyingly shit.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 23, 2012)

paolo said:


> You might be on the same torrent as I am. It's a slow one.


 
About 350k to 700k. It's normally fast enough as I have a few things going and never desperate to watch anything, but seems slow when it's such a large file!


----------



## sim667 (Feb 23, 2012)

It was never good to begin with.


----------



## paolo (Feb 23, 2012)

Hmm. I really liked the first few series. Maybe I'm trying to recreate a past thing that should be laid to rest. My torrent is down at about 80k... Slowwww


----------



## souljacker (Feb 23, 2012)

I watched S1E1, then lost interest. It's awful. Diabolically bad.


----------



## paolo (Feb 23, 2012)

souljacker said:


> I watched S1E1, then lost interest. It's awful. Diabolically bad.



Not worked for you obviously, but for loads of us it was crack telly.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 23, 2012)

How can Jack Bauer not go for a piss or a shit and save the world by cracking skulls this week?


----------



## souljacker (Feb 23, 2012)

paolo said:


> Not worked for you obviously, but for loads of us it was crack telly.


 
True. Mrs Soul loved it, but then she liked the only way is Essex.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 23, 2012)

Loads of people loved it, I didn't but then I like Snog Marry Avoid


----------



## mack (Feb 23, 2012)

Early seasons are good but spoiled by his fucking daughter getting kidnapped every five seconds. It went a bit shit after season 4, the rest were meh. 24 the movie out next year I think.


----------

